# Iverson says no player in the world can guard him



## onetwo88 (Jul 16, 2002)

This is from an interview two days ago on http://www.insidehoops.com

Question: Did Stephon present any problems for you?

Allen Iverson: Nobody don't present problems for me. Nobody. And that's no knock on Stephon or anyone else. It's just a fact.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

I like the attitude.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Well duh.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

That's a pretty obvious thing to say.


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

33.3 ppg

'nuff said.


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

SixersFan said:


> 33.3 ppg


44.4 FG%



> 'nuff said.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Ras said:


> 44.4 FG%


Whats your point?


----------



## AUNDRE (Jul 11, 2005)

people confuse his confidence with cockiness............


hes the best all-around player in the league to me


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Well I doubt there are many players out there that are going to say that there are players that present problems for them. AI is a good player but he gets a lot of his points from the line. So I guess no one can "guard" him without fouling him and sending him to line. Right? Am I wrong?


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

Route I-76 said:


> Whats your point?


That not only is he scoring, but shooting a good percentage.


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

girllovesthegame said:


> Well I doubt there are many players out there that are going to say that there are players that present problems for them. AI is a good player but he gets a lot of his points from the line. So I guess no one can "guard" him without fouling him and sending him to line. Right? Am I wrong?


They have to foul him or else he will score.


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

I coulda told you that.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Ras said:


> That not only is he scoring, but shooting a good percentage.


lol dude im sorry man Im use to seeing so much negativity around this board that I just assumed you were complaining about it suggesting it was low or something my bad :cheers:


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

His fg% is surprisingly decent this year.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Loud and clear Vermillion lets say it together AI FOR MVP!


----------



## Iverson3Philly (Dec 8, 2005)

i agree 

no one can keep up with him and even if you foul him to stop him from scoring he'll earn points from the line.

he is way to quick for anyone 

(did you see him shake michael jordan?)


----------

